# GSD Datei Für Ecodrive CS



## Dario B. (11 Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche vergebens die GSD Datei für ein DKC10.3-008-3-MGP-01VRS.
Hat die jemand von euch noch.
Ich krieg die auf der Rexroth seite und Google leider nicht.

Vielen Dank

Dario B.


----------



## mc_bear (12 Januar 2011)

Dario B. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche vergebens die GSD Datei für ein DKC10.3-008-3-MGP-01VRS.
> Hat die jemand von euch noch.
> ...




Hallo Dario

ist im freien Bereich nicht mehr zur finden.

Ich habe noch diese hier (für alle Ecodrive)

Viel Spass damit

Gruss Mc Bear


----------



## MSB (12 Januar 2011)

Eine kurze Google-Suche brachte folgendes zu tage:
ftp://ftp.boschrexroth.pl/brc/SIMATIC_drivepositioningmode/DSP10T00/Gsd & EDS/DKC3.3/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Dario B. (12 Januar 2011)

Danke euch beiden!

Ich habs bei google nicht gefunden. Vl. bin ich auch einfach nicht fähig in der wahl der Such begriffe.
Ich bin bei google immer wiede zu den Indradrive geschichten gelandet.


----------

